# Almost a newbie from Memphis, TN. :)



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome and good luck, from Collierville TN.


----------



## Teipsum (Feb 20, 2014)

welcome from Bartlett!


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks you guys! By any chance are you members of the group that meets on the 2nd Monday of each month at the agri-center? I look forward to going and learning more. 

gg


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from the opposite end of the state!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from Hornbeak TN


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Tonight will be the first time I can attend our local beekeeping group. I have so many questions but think this will be a very large group so I'll just listen and learn the set up. Nearly 200 attended the free one day course last month and joined this group. If they just give me a mentor, it'll be worth the visit. I'm ready to help, learn and prepare for my hives and bees.


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

So much has happened in the last month! I received the hive I purchased (fully assembled and painted) and I rec'd the hive kit I won and we've assembled the box and 10 frames. The 2 nucs of bees don't arrive for nearly 2 months and I don't know how I will pass the time. I've joined many bee groups and read all the posts and links and still feel so inadequate but determined..  I fully understand what was meant when our instructor said " Ask 10 beekeepers the same question and you'll get 11 answers " LOL Funny but I get it now. I'm not going with the 'flow' of our location association but am happy with my choices. Sadly I have no mentor but hope to be able to visit a local beekeeper soon.. I need to find a suit...


----------

